# Song writing and chord progressions



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Been checking out some stuff on song writing methods and such lately. CAme across this one today that some of you may appreciate regarding Modes and modal interchange (fancy way of saying borrowed chords). I really like the way this video is laid out and presented, particularly at the beginning. It gives a very simple approach to thinking of how the different modes relate to the basic musical idea of Major and minor interchange while explaining some very good and reall concepts that we may not typically think about when approaching a music writing scenario. I decided to post this because it really follows the KISS principle to a T and keeps things neat, tidy, and in perspective for music writing, arranging and a listening/mood variance. Also stays away from some of the minutiae in detail that can confuse the idea here:






Any input and other good resources would be appreciated here BTW. Especially with specific styles like Country, Blues, Rock, Latin, etc....


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The modes are great for sparking the imagination as this guy points out so well! 

Here is a book that used to be offered by the Royal Ontario Conservatory of Music. A brief study of this tiny book will give you a clear idea of *how scales and chords are developed*. I am sure you can find the info online too, for free.

Then find some instruction to learn to *play the scales in three-note chords*: 

Do-re-mi-fa-so-la-ti-do
MAJOR-minor-minor-MAJOR-MAJOR-minor-diminished-MAJOR

Once you have learned to play scales three notes at a time, you can *move onto four-note* (and beyond!). 
MAJ7-min7-min7-MAJ7-Dominant7-min7-min7b5-MAJ7

Sounds jazzy! Try the key of F with all barre chords for clarity at first. Also Bb for root on fifth string.

ALL THE NOTES OF ALL THOSE CHORDS ARE CONTANED IN THE ORIGINAL SCALE!

Learning to play SCALES IN CHORDS (eventually chromatic scales) will open your ears and your mind to an incredible world of possibilities for song-writing. It takes a while for it to sink in, but when it finally does -- its like magic. 

I tried for years to write songs without understanding theory, and was never happy with the results. Then, as I learned, I wrote songs using more sophisticated chord voicings. Now my songs are often again quite simple, but contain those little elements of surprise that make them enjoyable to play time-after-time. 

This might sound technical, but I am just another babyboomer raised on three-minute songs with twenty-second guitar solos. Thats how I do it anyway. Some people think I am a genius, others can't wait for me to shut up. 

But... I AM HAPPY WITH MY TOONS!! Good luck, bro, songwriting definitely trumps guitar playing for me.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good post there @KapnKrunch . The way that the video is presented allows people of all types of music knowledge to get a good grasp on what's going on. Still a lot more to it, but it's a fantastic starting point for those that can be a little taken aback by the sheer volume of information that many out there use to try to explain this basic music concept.

Regarding your playing scales in chords concept, as a lead guitarist for too many years I went about it the exact opposite, and am still working it out. I'm fitting all the chord variations and positions into the scales I know in all positions all over the neck in most but not all keys. Both methods are great.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Modes give me a headache. 

I know the premise behind them! Just to much to learn atm. 

Maybe one day.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Keep plugging away @Lola ....you'll get there.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Keep plugging away @Lola ....you'll get there.


Tell me the *real *benefits of learning modes.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lola said:


> Tell me the *real *benefits of learning modes.


When you can hear them in your head it makes it easier to hear when others are doing it, making it easier to learn stuff.
Not much of the theory stuff stuck until I started on keyboards, then I found everything visual. So much easier to see tone tone semitone etc on the keys it's all right there.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

So does this mean that chord progressions and lyrics don't just come thunderin down outa the sky when you least expect it ... lol.

Actually, I need to have a look at that video might make my life a bit easier than standin round waitin for the thunder.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Actually, I need to have a look at that video might make my life a bit easier than standin round waitin for the thunder.


Watch what you wish for ... you might get a hit song and end up like Beiber ..


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Watch what you wish for ... you might get a hit song and end up like Beiber ..


When I get me them riches.
I'll be like the other sonsa bitches.
Takin all the pleasure.
And leavin nuthin but pain .... lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wardo said:


> So does this mean that chord progressions and lyrics don't just come thunderin down outa the sky when you least expect it ... lol.
> 
> Actually, I need to have a look at that video might make my life a bit easier than standin round waitin for the thunder.


Quoted for Epicness!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> Tell me the *real *benefits of learning modes.


You'll here different flavors of the same notes over separate chords and progressions.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good thread. Forgot about this one.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

KapnKrunch said:


> Good thread. Forgot about this one.


Haha. So did I, and I created the friggin thing. Thanks for the reminder. Though since I've posted this, I've been digging back into this approach for a while now. Getting some pretty cool new sounds from my otherwise standard (for me) stuff. The real trick is to apply it to the genre of music that you write or listen to or are working on.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Song structure was brought up by @Doug Gifford in another thread. Since I've been working out some of my own stuff lately I thought I'd share this link. Gives an overview of song forms and structure.

A Guide To Song Forms – Song Form Overview


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Dorian2 said:


> Song structure was brought up by @Doug Gifford in another thread. Since I've been working out some of my own stuff lately I thought I'd share this link. Gives an overview of song forms and structure.
> 
> A Guide To Song Forms – Song Form Overview


Dandy article.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Song structure was brought up by @Doug Gifford in another thread. Since I've been working out some of my own stuff lately I thought I'd share this link. Gives an overview of song forms and structure.
> 
> A Guide To Song Forms – Song Form Overview


Extremely useful information. Thx


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Dorian2 said:


> Song structure was brought up by @Doug Gifford in another thread. Since I've been working out some of my own stuff lately I thought I'd share this link. Gives an overview of song forms and structure.
> 
> A Guide To Song Forms – Song Form Overview


Found this by following the links. "A is just called A." Words to live by.








200 Years of Songwriting Terminology


A Rough Guide To The History Of Songwriting Language Ambiguity and confusion surround many of the common language terms we use to talk about song-writing. Some




www.songstuff.com


----------

